# Open Source Virenscanner für Windows



## Counselor (24 November 2004)

Open Source Virenscanner:
http://www.clamwin.net/


----------



## Fidul (25 November 2004)

Web.de hat seine Kunden mal durch eine frühe Alpha-Version von ClamAV "geschützt": http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/42644
Mittlerweile sollte die Engine hoffentlich mehr leisten...


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

Hallo am Abend!

Web.de tat gut daran ClamWin als AV-Programm herauszunehmen.

Ein neuerer Test vom Aug.2004 durch virus.gr (siehe: http://www.windowshelpline.de/12473.html) bei 55 getesteten Programmen belegte ClamWin Platz 36.  Und dies war auch Monate vorher so ihr Rankingplatz.  Haben da noch ein weiten Weg zu gehen, um in die Spitzengruppe zu kommen.

Auch ein Test in 10/2004 bei  com! besagt:  
"ClamWin Free Antivirus 0.35 
Fazit: 	"Schwache Funktionalität und geringe Erkennungsleistung.
Note: 	"ausreichend" (45 von 100 Punkten)"
siehe:  http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_clamwin_free_antivirus_0_35_p37788.html

Bemerkenswert finde ich , dass so über all die Jahre gewisse AV-Produkte wie Kaspersky, F-Secure 2004 (benutzen die Kaspersky-Engine), eScan (benutzen auch die Kaspersky-Engine) oder McAfee ihre Spitzenpositionen halten konnten. Andere wie z.B. Norton waren vor Jahren besser und rutschen langsam ab, warum auch immer.

Ansonsten einfach mal den o.g. Test durchlesen und deckt  sich in der Tendenz auch mit anderen Tests.
Wobei in der 2.Hälfte dann etwas Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden, da  ab ca. Platz 40 dann auch  Spezialscanner wie a² oder Trojanhunter oder PestPatrol aufgeführt werden.  Diese Scanner sind nie als volle AV-Scanner gedacht/konzipiert wurden, sondern konzentrieren sich eben auf den Teilbereich Trojaner,Würmer und Malware. Aber auch in diesem Spezialsektor ist die Reihefolge mit deutlichem Gefälle  bemerkenswert.


----------

